
Making UI easily with Binding.scala - based2
https://blog.scalac.io/binding-scala.html
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/6myzac/making_ui_eas...](https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/6myzac/making_ui_easily_with_bindingscala/)

